# Web Crossing (WebX) 4.0 beta...



## touba (26 Septembre 2001)

salut,
j'ai téléchargé hier sur *[url]http://www.webcrossing.com*[/URL]  les archives WebX (8.4 Mo) : c'est un tas de fichiers (après décompression) qui permet de *créer un réseau de communication sur intranet ou sur le www*, le tout sur base Unix (désolé pour cette définition, j'ai pas tout compris ce que je téléchargeait       
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  )
bon,
ma manip d'installation :
<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>j'ouvre terminal... hi hi hi...©
<LI>je vais dans le dossier webx : *cd documents/temp/Software/webx*<LI>je tape *./webx-install*<LI>term me propose 3 modes d'installations : (1) truc *cgi-bin* sur *serveur Apache* (2) truc *cgi-bin/images* sur *serveur Apache* et enfin (3) *direct transfert www (http)*<LI>je tape *3* l'installation se lance... term me demande l'adresse de mon site : je lui donne (il a demandé sous la forme *[url]www.absolut-touba.com*[/URL]  sans l'http://)
<LI>il me demande l'IP de mon ordinateur en me donnant un exemple (?) 127.0.0.1, comme je connais pas l'IP de mon Mac je retape *127.0.0.1* et entrée
<LI>il me demande le port de communication que je veux utiliser, comme j'y connais toujours rien je tape *80*, il indiquait ce chiffre en exemple...
<LI>je frappe la touche entrée et term me dit *transfert succesfull* WebX is on *[url]www.ansolut-touba.com*[/URL] !!!! merde j'ai mis a*n*solut au lieu d'a*b*solut !!!       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/list]

je decide de relancer l'installation et retape tout sans faire de fautes... à la fin de cette 2ieme install (pendant l'install y'avait marqué *Copying Image*) term me dit *action successfull* (c'est plus transfert successfull...) et que mon "soft" WebX est accessibles à cette adresse : *[url]http://absolut-touba.com/WebX*[/URL] 
apparement j'ai pu rectifier l'erreur du début.

bon,
dans IE quand je tape cette adresse ça me renvoie à ma page d'accueil (http://www.absolut-touba.com)
tout ça pour dire que j'y comprends rien alors j'ai tout jeté à la poubelle pour recommencer à zéro (*rm ** dans le dossier trash)
mais reste t-il des traces sur mon site web ? rien n'a changé dessus mais *[url]http://absolut-touba/WebX*[/URL]  ne fait pas d'erreur 404, ca arrive sur ma page d'accueil...
si le transfert à réussi où se trouve les fichiers ? et d'ailleurs est ce que je dois trouver des fichiers ou l'install que j'ai fait a juste servi à paramétrer mon serveur (hébérgeur) Apache...

merci...
(je suis trop fort en UNIX !!!       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  )

[26 septembre 2001 : message édité par touba.fall]


----------



## touba (26 Septembre 2001)

Ah oui ! j'oubliais...
après la deuxième install et après avoir lu les Read-Me je retourne dans terminal et tape dans le dossier _webx_ : *./make-run*
le term réfléchit et me dit que ma combinaison *IPort* est mauvaise -&gt; *127.0.0.1:80*

comment fait-on pour connaitre l'IP de son ordinateur (j'ai essayé aussi avec l'adresse IP renseignée dans Internet Connect, ça marche pas ! ni avec le port 90 -pris au hasard- ) ?
quel port dois-je utiliser pour ce service WebX ?

(et pourquoi tout est toujours en anglais ?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (26 Septembre 2001)

Bonjour

pour connaitre l'IP

- par le terminal tape *ifconfig -a* et tu obtiens quelque chose du type 

lo0:flags=8049&lt;UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST&gt; mtu 16384
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
en0: flags=8863&lt;UP,BROADCAST,b6,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST&gt; mtu 1500
        inet 10.5.5.1 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.5.5.255
        ether 00:0a:27:8a:2c:9c 
        media: autoselect (100baseTX) status: active
        supported media: 10baseT/UTP 10baseT/UTP &lt;full-duplex&gt; 100baseTX 100baseTX &lt;full-duplex&gt; autoselect autoselect 10baseT/UTP

lo0 est l'interface locale (127.0.0.1)
en0 est l'interface ethernet  (ici 10.5.5.1)

- autre solution : ouvrir les préférences réseau et regarder à l'onglet tcpIP


Pierre

[26 septembre 2001 : message édité par Pierre Bouvier]


----------



## touba (27 Septembre 2001)

voila ce que j'obtiens après un *ifconfig -a* :
lo0: flags=8049&lt;UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST&gt; mtu 16384
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
en0: flags=8863&lt;UP,BROADCAST,b6,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST&gt; mtu 1500
        ether 00:03:93:01:4e:ac 
        media: autoselect (10baseT/UTP &lt;half-duplex&gt; ) status: active
        supported media: none autoselect 10baseT/UTP &lt;half-duplex&gt; 10baseT/UTP &lt;full-duplex&gt; 100baseTX &lt;half-duplex&gt; 100baseTX &lt;full-duplex&gt;
pppoe0: flags=8055&lt;UP,DEBUG,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,MULTICAST&gt; mtu 1492
        inet 193.253.57.142 --&gt; 193.253.57.1 netmask 0xffffff00 

donc mon l'IP de mon Mac est bien : *127.0.0.1* ?
mais si j'utilise cet IP avec un port (80 ou 90) et que je lance *./make-run* term me répond *Acess denied* et que cette combinaison IPort *May be used by other application*...
bon...


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (27 Septembre 2001)

non non

l'adresse 127.0.0.1 est une adresse de machine locale (toute les machines sont 127.0.0.1) .

d'après ce que j'ai vu tu as une connection internet via pppoe l'adresse donnée 193.253... étant une adresse publique.

Il n'y a donc pas de d'adresse IP pour ta machine.


----------



## touba (27 Septembre 2001)

merci pour tes précisions P.Bouvier.... je vais essayer une des 2 autres méthodes d'installations...


----------

